# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  hola a todos!!! soy nuevo y vengo decidido a aprender el arte de la cartomagia

## haroldcartomagia

hola a todos me llamo harold tengo 16 anos y estoy decidido aprender el arte de la cartomagia cualquier aporte,consejo,pregunta,video,trucos,tips lo agradeceria mucho.  nos vemos luego!!!!!!

----------


## Ming

Harold, te recomiendo que te leas las normas del foro y que utilices el Buscador antes de preguntar.

Ahora bien... en el foro no se desvela nada, para aprender estan los libros; eso si, de consejos no te faltarán y de ayudas tampoco (siempre que cumplas las normas  :Wink1:  )

Bueno, pues eso: Bienvenido Harold  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Haz caso a ming, si no, te convertirá en sapo y ni con un beso volverás a ser príncipe. Es lo que tienen las brujas...  :302: 

¡Y bienvenido!

----------


## peib

A mi me paso lo msmo hasta que descubrí el buscador. Realmente es muy util.

Dsfruta buscando y bienvenido!!

----------


## haroldcartomagia

ah esta bien muchas gracias!!!!

----------


## Jimmy MX

Bienvenido harold, al foro y al mundo de la magia ¿listo para pasar noches en vela practicando? jeje me da gusto que haya alguien de mi edad, en fin bienvenido.
ejem ejem, ming ¿eres una chica?  :Confused: 
bueno saludos a todos

----------


## Ming

&#172;&#172;

¡¡¡Pero si hasta lo puese en mi firma!!!
Porque me lo han preguntado un montón de veces  :O15:  ... Paciencia se ha de tener...

Sí, soy una chica, ¿algún problema?  :Mad1: 

 :302: 


PD. Cada vez mi firma es más larga...

----------


## Iban

Ming, ¿pero en serio que eres una chica?

No serás un elfo de ésos que no son ni carne ni pescado, ¿verdad?

:-pppppppp

----------


## Chaoz

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!!!!

ni carne ni pescado :Confused:  iban, me meo xD

----------


## mpot27

¿Tan raras somos en este mundo de la magia?.
Bienvenido,espero que aprendas mucho.

----------


## Ming

Iban... &#172;&#172;

pz... la verdad es que si que soy un poco rara  :302:  
Pero las chicas en la magia no!!! Hay bastantes y de muy buenas!

pz... tu me comprendes, ¿verdad?...  :Cry: 
 :302: 

PD. ¡No le riais las gracias a Iban que cuando empieza a decir tonterías no para!
 :302:

----------


## rafa cama

En primer lugar: BIENVENIDO.

En segundo lugar: Sí, por desgracia, las chicas, hoy por hoy, sois, si no "raras", al menos "escasas" en lso foros de magia (no hay más que ver los hilos en los que se presenta una chica, con todos los "salidillos" pasando a saludar).

En tercer lugar: ¿Dónde os habéis criado los que encontráis lo de "ni carne ni pescado" tan genial? Vamos, que es un dicho más viejo (y más referido a este contexto) que la tana.

Saludines.

----------


## mpot27

Te entiendo perfectamente,jeje,yo te digo que rara no soy,ni somos en la magia.
Pues eso,
Un saludo

----------


## Iban

Jajaja...Rafa, que tú y yo ya tenemos cierta edad. Ahora probablemente dirán: "Fulanito es un poco... ni Wii ni Xbox".

----------


## CleHle

juas!! xD

Bienvenidd!

----------


## alvarovilla

Bienvenidoo!!! disfruta del foro no tiene desperdicio!!!

----------


## haroldcartomagia

en este foro podemos compartir trucos de cartomagia :Confused: ? (perdonen la ignorancia soy novato en esto)

----------


## Iban

Hummmm...

Te voy a contestar yo, que como soy novato, suena menos serio que si te lo dice uno de los veteranos.

Compartir trucos... la verdad es que no. La idea (además, es la manera más fructífera de aprender) es que cada uno tenga sus libros o sus DVDs, o ambos, y vaya poco a poco aprendiendo a su ritmo. Los trucos, como tú dices (los juegos, o las rutinas, que dicen los puristas), los aprenderás estudiando esos libros.

Entonces, ¿para qué sirve este foro? Pues básicamente, para intercambiar consejos. Tengo un problema con... alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar... qué opináis de... qué libro me recomendáis para... Pero... digamos que aquí no se chivan secretos.  :Smile1: 

Y es que como estos foros los puede leer cualquiera que tenga acceso a Internet (no hace falta ser miembro autorizado, ni nada parecido) hablar de los "trucos" abiertamente sería como contárselo a todo el mundo. ¡Y entonces los magos profesionales se quedarían sin público! Es lógico, ¿a que sí?

Pero si tienes un poquitín de paciencia, y los ojos muy abiertos, vas a aprender un montón AS&#205; de grande. Porque por aquí se ve gente que sabe mucho mucho, y leer con atención lo que escriben es una forma estupenda de aprender. Igual no aprendes trucos, pero es probablemente que... eduques y madures tu forma de entender el mundo de la magia y de los magos.

Una herramienta muy útil es la pestañita de "buscar" que tienes arriba en la página. El foro lleva abierto ya unos años, y se han respondido en ese tiempo prácticamente todas las dudas que nos pueden surgir.

Así que, por ejemplo, si quieres comprarte una baraja y no sabes cuál, o qué libro es el mejor para empezar, o cosas así, buscando encontrarás un montón de conversaciones al respecto.

¿Pero quieres que te dé otro consejo así, en secreto ahora que no nos oye nadie? Si tienes alguna pregunta, y no consigues encontrarla en conversaciones viejas, o no te aclara realmente lo que quieres saber, o no tienes claro como buscarlo... no tengas miedo de preguntarlo. Igual te cae alguna bronca, pero son más con la intención de que aprendas a hacerlo bien, que para que "dejes de dar la paliza". Y se te acabará respondiendo, seguro que sí.

Y si no eres muy maleducado, siempre puedes mandar Mensajes Privados.  :Smile1: 

Y poco a poco... antes de que te des cuenta, serás un veterano, ya verás.

Eso sí, léete las normas del foro, por si acaso. :-)

Disfruta de la compañía de los que andan por aquí, merece la pena.

----------


## Jimmy MX

[quote=Ming;223623]¬¬

¡¡¡Pero si hasta lo puese en mi firma!!!
Porque me lo han preguntado un montón de veces  :O15:  ... Paciencia se ha de tener...

mil perdones, no habia leido tu firma hasta ahora, no hay problema en que seas chica, para nada. 
Bueno Iban deberia ser moderador jajaja (enserio)

----------


## Iban

¿ ¿ ¿ ¿ Pero estamos locos, o qué ? ? ? ?

Como mucho, acomodador de cine.

----------


## Ming

> mil perdones, no habia leido tu firma hasta ahora, no hay problema en que seas chica, para nada.


No te perocupes. No eres el primero en confundirme... ni el último.




> Bueno Iban deberia ser moderador jajaja (enserio)


Jimmy, llegas tarde.
Yo ya lo "predije"  :001 302: 

La pregunta es: Cuando.


Harold, serías ignorante si no lo hubieses preguntado; pero es que lo serías durante toda la vida  :117: 
En serio, me alegro que lo preguntes, así no meterás la pata  :Wink1: 
Haz caso a nuestro semi-moderador Iban (espero que a los MODs no les importe este "título" que le acabo de dar). Se puede aprender mucho en el foro  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Bueno, bueno...

Para vuestra tranquilidad, y para que no sigáis haciendo una campaña que no tiene mucha utilidad, que sepás que soy moderador, del círculo secreto, programador de código del foro, el que pinta los dibujitos de la cabecera, el que inventó la baraja francesa, y power ranger azul.

:-p

Ravenooooouuuusssss!!!! ¿Por qué demonios estás siempre haciendo rituales con gatos negros y pentagramas cuando realmente se te necesita para que metas en cintura a Ming?

(A ver... sí, vale. Todavía me queda algo de ironía en este otro bolsillo, no la he gastado toda con este mensaje)

 :Smile1:

----------


## haroldcartomagia

bueno gracias a todos (iban(semi-moderador),ming y jimmy mx)......

por cierto me gustaria que vieran mis videos de magia en youtube y me comente que les parecio o alguna critica constructiva, ya que soy un novato en la magia pero yo se que mas adelante sera uno de los magos de cartomagia mas conocidos jaja (buena broma)...... por cierto puedo poner links en estos foros?

----------


## Ming

Puedes poner links de youtube en la sección de videos o colgarlos directamente (mejor,  :Wink1:  ) para que te hagamos una crítica constructiva.

Creo que solo se pueden poner los videos directamente (desde youtube), sin poner el link, en la sección de videos, en las otras se tiene que poner el link.
Si no sabes como hacerlo avisa, que alguien puso una buena explicación por algún lugar... pero la tendría que buscar...

Bueno pues eso.
Yo de ti antes de colgar nada y pedir la opinión me prepararía el juego MUY bien, y me vería unas cuantas veces el video.
Bueno, pues nada.

Espero verlos pronto  :Wink1:

----------


## haroldcartomagia

bueano gracias por la opinion ming y aqui les paso mis tres videos en el cual no hablo porque puse una musica de fondo que me gusta  :Smile1: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtY-wTykYEE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7px-4Vv36kY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM2L_3pVQio

----------


## Ming

:117:  Lo habeis visto todos?! Ha pasado de mi  :117: 
Y yo que me he pasado un rato escribiendo!!!  :117:

----------


## haroldcartomagia

bueno que te parecieron mis videos :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## Ming

No los vi :P
Tu no me has hecho caso pues yo tampoco (rabieta de niña pequeña, tipo: pues ahora no respiro) :P

----------


## Iban

harold, tienes tus deberes en MPs.

Y paciencia y poco a poco. No busques impresionarnos con cantidad, sino con calidad. ¿Qué te parece el consejo?

 :Smile1: 

Y pobre Ming... Harold, pídele disculpas, o mañana te despertarás convertido en una rana. Pero en una rana de las feas, no de esas verdes tan simpáticas...

----------


## haroldcartomagia

espero que me disculpes ming  :Smile1:  pero no entendi muy bien lo que me quisistes decir

----------


## Ming

:S Pero que le da a todo el mundo por perdir perdón/disculpas?!?!?
Harold no hagas caso al viejo de Iban (pobrecito,a l final le dejaré un trauma por viejo,  :302: ). Te comentaba que pusieses los videos en la sección de Videos, que para eso esta. Además por aquí solo nos pasamos unos pocos; y allí te comentarán mcuho más y provablemente mejor.

Harold, mis comentarios son de buen royo.
No me enfado  :Wink1: 

Iban, no le metas miedo al chico; que después me llaman bruja y a Coloclom le da por escribir cosas raras.
 :302:

----------


## Magnano

lo primero bienbenido
y ahora mi critica constructiva, o eso creo, mira muuuchos vídeos de magia, si puede ser de los grandes magos mejor, cartomagos que es a lo que te quieres dedicar en este mundo, Carrol, Tamariz, Ascanio y fijate en algunos de sus movimientos, en el primer vídeo (no me he mirado los otros) he visto muchos fallos, miratelo, ya se hacer el juego y solo lo he visto una vez... y no le he tenido que hechar mucha imaginación que digamos, así que mi mejor consejo es que practiques!

----------


## haroldcartomagia

vale gracias dcmoreno

----------


## haroldcartomagia

ming! disculpa otra vez pero sabes donde queda la seccion de videos?es que no la encuentro

----------


## CleHle

> ming! disculpa otra vez pero sabes donde queda la seccion de videos?es que no la encuentro


al final de la página, el 3&#186; empezando por el final.
--> http://www.magiapotagia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=58

Ah, y bienvenido  :Wink1:

----------


## haroldcartomagia

gracias clehle!!!!

----------


## Ravenous

Al fondo a la derecha como los aseos...





> Ravenooooouuuusssss!!!! ¿Por qué demonios estás siempre haciendo rituales con gatos negros y pentagramas cuando realmente se te necesita para que metas en cintura a Ming?


Ravenous está hasta los eggs de los exámenes, y en estos momentos se está rascando los susodichos a dos manos. Por favor, no deje su mensaje.


Y Ming se mete en cintura ella solita con bastante garbo, no me necesita pa ná.

----------


## Ming

> Y Ming se mete en cintura ella solita con bastante garbo, no me necesita pa ná.


 :117:  ...  :Neutral:  (ya he acabado los examenes... pero sigo tan empanada como si todavía los tuviese... )...

----------


## Ravenous

No, si aún voy a tener que dejar de ser el "Caballero Negro" del foro, y convertirme en caballero de brillante armadura...

----------


## Ming

Jajaja si, brillante si que lo eres  :302: 
¡Menos mal que llevas gafas de sol!  :302:

----------


## Magnano

Ming si el brilla como es el emisor de luz no le debe afectar a sus pupilas, puesto que su sistema esta acostumbrado a ello, por lo tanto quien tiene que llevar gafas somos nosotros

----------


## Ming

:O
Ahora entiendo que Iban lleve gafas de sol!!!
¿Y por qué Ravenous las lleva también?  :Neutral:  ¿Será cosa de modas?

----------


## Jimmy MX

o sera porque ravenous nos controla y quiere que todos usemos gafas, bueno eso seguira siendo un misterio.

----------


## Magnano

ravenous las lleva porque es compasivo y no nos quiere fulminar con su mirada

----------


## Iban

¡¡¡Que yo  no llevo gafas de sol!!!

Que simplemente soy cegatón...

no s van a bannear a todos...  :-)

----------


## Ming

> no s van a bannear a todos... :-)


Jajaja... 

¡Que va a venir la inquisición! jajaja
(por supuesto es Ravenous)

Creeis que Ravenous solo nos puede bannear a todos?

Jajaja  :302:

----------

